# Chicken Shish K Bobs



## bigwheel (Sep 30, 2006)

Every grocery store in town seems to have boneless skinless chicken thighs on sale..so just sent the warden off to buy some. Figgered to use them on the old shisk ka bob deal on the gas grill along with some onyawns..tomaters..bell peppas etc.  Anybody got any killer hints or recipes for me?  Current game plan is to soak the chicken chunks in Eyetalain dressing for a coupla of hours. I trying to figger out whether the veggies need soaking too.  Plans are ammendable to change if any good idears happen to rear their heads. Thanks. 

bigwheel


----------



## Captain Morgan (Sep 30, 2006)

Do marinade the veggies, but separately....I'm sure it's safe since you're
cooking both together, but yardbird scares the crap out of me, don't know why.  I also skewer my bird and my veggies on different skewers, not so much because of safety, but because I like to get better control on the vegetables.

  Now I could just pour bbq sauce on em at the end of the grilling, but for a mo fancy feast, you might have the warden pick up some pesto sauce or make your own if you ain't lazy like me.  Baste the chicken and veg's with the pesto near the end, just enough to warm it up.  Simple and good.
And simple is important to me...I have to follow the K.I.S.S. principle on nearly everything I do.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Sep 30, 2006)

also, if you have wooden skewers, I saw Raichlen put a piece of aluminum
foil under the exposed wood parts so they wouldn't catch fire.  Not a big fan of his, but that was a good idea....course you could also just wrap the sticks in foil too, that would allow you more flexibility on turning and moving em around....someone call Raichlen and tell him I said that.


----------



## Puff1 (Sep 30, 2006)

You invented Raichlen 8)

Sneak some pinnapple chunks on with the veggies, baste them towards the end with da' juice


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 30, 2006)

Well due to the modern conviences of cell phones just added pineapple chunks to the list.  I will marinate the veggies separate as suggested.  I got metal screwers so that shouldnt be no problemo for them to catch on fire.  The Pesto sauce sounds a little ambitious for imbred country hicks. Aint that some kind of Eyetalian deal? Sure the warden could never find it. I also meant to say the chicken breastes was on sale..not the thighs..but heck they are both parts of a chicken. Parts is parts huh? Keep the hints coming cuz she has stopped off to watch some kind of air show enroute to the store. We apparently got plenty of time on this deal. Thanks for the input. 

bigwheel




			
				Puff said:
			
		

> You invented Raichlen 8)
> 
> Sneak some pinnapple chunks on with the veggies, baste them towards the end with da' juice


----------



## Captain Morgan (Sep 30, 2006)

well the Italian dressing will still work with the the pineapply citrus carribean pacific rim thing, but if that's the direction you're heading,
I add some dang hot peppers in there.  Must say I haven't cooked
white meat in years....thighs are cheaper and better imho.  The white
dries out so quickly too...still, if you can add some heat to the pineapple
sweetness, it would work for me.

  Might suggest using the pineapple juice to make a sauce with some
peppas and ginger/soy/whatever.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 30, 2006)

Well if the Presto sauce comes in a jar I will tell her to snag some.  The object be to sorta glaze it toward the end perhaps?

bigwheel



			
				Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> well the Italian dressing will still work with the the pineapply citrus carribean pacific rim thing, but if that's the direction you're heading,
> I add some dang hot peppers in there.  Must say I haven't cooked
> white meat in years....thighs are cheaper and better imho.  The white
> dries out so quickly too...still, if you can add some heat to the pineapple
> ...


----------



## Griff (Sep 30, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> well the Italian dressing will still work with the the pineapply citrus *carribean pacific rim* thing



Huh ??

Griff


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 30, 2006)

Ok I give her strict orders to buy the Pesto sauce. Yall be trying to figger out whut it to be used for.  Not sure about the rim shots. Thanks. 

bigwheel


----------



## Captain Morgan (Sep 30, 2006)

You can buy pesto in a jar....imho, it'll work with the italian marinade
better than the pineapply citrus carribean pacific rim thing.

Pesto is mainly garlic, basil and olive oil.  It'll add taste, flavor and a different texture to the 'bobs.   It's thick...brush it on near the end so
the garlic doesn't burn....let it get warm and then put the bobs on a platter
and loosely tent with foil for a bit.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 30, 2006)

Ok..gotcha. Last I checked that was still searching K Roger to find it. Thanks. 

bigwheel


----------



## Green Hornet (Sep 30, 2006)

Griff said:
			
		

> Captain Morgan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Double Huh??


----------



## Puff1 (Sep 30, 2006)

Green Hornet said:
			
		

> Griff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Double Huh??[/quote:nxw5dfb2]
I don't think the Captain cares for the pineapply thing


----------



## Captain Morgan (Sep 30, 2006)

I love the pineapply thing....but when I go there I thinking more of the type of flavor profile that you would find in Carribbean and Pacific
recipes...citrus...citrus is wonderful, although it's not my favorite on chicken.  And that said, if it's going on a lighter flavored meat, like
chicken breast, I find it boring.  Which is why I suggested adding some
pepper flavor...be it jalapeno slices, cayenne pepper or dashes of Tabasco.   Pineapple chicken just ain't sounding good to me.  So I'd add
ginger, pepper and/or soy to make it taste good...which is very common
to Jerk or Asian style.  Sorry if my east coast consideration of 
Pacific rim extends to the continents!

  No biggie, just trying to find a taste that works for the requester!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Sep 30, 2006)

Go easy on the pesto, a little goes a long way!


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 30, 2006)

*Well..*

Sad news.  They messed around so much now there aint no time to marinate and cook up all this stuff.  Putting that off till the morrow I think.  Maybe give it an all night soak or whutever.  Good news is..there is a brand new Mexican Pizzer place which just opened up next to K Roger and they bringing home pizzer.  I knew I could hear some unfamiliar cockaracha music coming from somewhere and that was it in honor of the la grande opening etc. They supposedly got the big daddyo with japs and anchovies and all the trimmings for 7.99.  Warden say they offered to put chorizo on there but I aint never been a fan of that nasty stuff.  Point is..the best laid plans of mice and men oftimes go arwy.  Chicken shisk k bobs for supper tomorrow I hope.  I got all this stuff saved. 

bigwheel


----------



## Puff1 (Sep 30, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> I love the pineapply thing....but when I go there I thinking more of the type of flavor profile that you would find in Carribbean and Pacific
> recipes...citrus...citrus is wonderful, although it's not my favorite on chicken.  And that said, if it's going on a lighter flavored meat, like
> chicken breast, I find it boring.  Which is why I suggested adding some
> pepper flavor...be it jalapeno slices, cayenne pepper or dashes of Tabasco.   Pineapple chicken just ain't sounding good to me.  So I'd add
> ...


Your right Cap. I've always just used the pinnapple with maybe just a little brown sugar mixed with it. Sometimes I marinate the chicken in the juice. But with the amount of sugar were talking burn city  
A little peppery spice might do the trick. 

Now I just have to pass this info on to the "I don't like it too hot " family


----------



## Captain Morgan (Sep 30, 2006)

A little char won't hurt no one...now if they was really boneless skinless chicken thighs, I'd do a true Texan recipe....Cuzn Homers Chicken Delights, or something like that...pound out the thighs a bit,  marinade in whatever, then roll up some frozen cheese and jalapeno in the thigh, then wrap in bacon...kind of a chicken abt....if you ain't done it, do it.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 30, 2006)

Wowser..you sure taste the pizzer.  Its the best I ever had. 

bigwheel


----------



## Captain Morgan (Sep 30, 2006)

You Texans will eat anything.


----------



## Puff1 (Sep 30, 2006)

And they don't post pic's :?


----------



## Griff (Sep 30, 2006)

Cap'n

Now I understand your "carribean pacific rim thing" reference. Initially I didn't get the juxtaposition of Caribbean and Pacific Rim. I was thinking geographically. Flavor wise I was thinking Pacific Northwest and failed to consider the tropic part of the Pacific Rim.

Griff


----------

